
It will take Intel years to fix its chipmaking process, analyst says - doener
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/24/analyst-amd-will-gain-market-share-at-the-expense-of-intel-rivals.html
======
Nokinside
> citing the chipmaker's process manufacturing advantage versus Intel and
> Nvidia.

what they say is:

"We believe AMD has a multi-year advantage vs. Intel in CPUs with 7nm and a
6-month plus advantage vs. Nvidia in GPUs for the datacenter."

Neither AMD nor Nvidia manufacture their own GPU's, While there can be a
prosess advantage, it must be much smaller. Nvidia has multi year software
advantage in GPU's over AMD so I don't think AMD has real advantage over
Nvidia.

